# Migratory lid photos and more.



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

So you remove the cleat to open the top entrance? Just pry it away a little?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

No the lid is such that when the cleat hanging down in back is pushed against the box there is a 3/4" space between the front cleat and the box which allows the bees to come and go. When the front cleat is pushed against the box it blocks access to the hole. 

Basically you just slide the whole top either forward or backward to open or close the hole.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Whooo! Migratory lid photos! Had to take a look at those. DON'T HIT ME! Nice informative pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Ha!... No hitting here! LOL.... Several people asked me for pics and or descriptions. Its harder to describe than to post pics.

Anything that helps another beekeeper is what it's about. We all learn from each other.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Dan -

Looks like you got some braided/reinforced hose between your sump and pump! Honey is HEAVY. Used that type hose a lot in the winery cellar, moving between barrels - it should work very well for you, but when you want a more permanent solution you might investigate milk-run piping - clear or SS. 

If I "grow" in hives, and hopefully in honey, I plan on converting a bulk milk cooler (ice bank type) to act as a honey storage tank and heater. Think that it will work?

MM


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Under that uncapper (wow, that uncapper looks like brand new...) - is that a galvanized stock tank? You have it coated with something?

MM


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's a Pic for clarity: 

Migratory Cover


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

MapMan said:


> Dan -
> 
> Looks like you got some braided/reinforced hose between your sump and pump! Honey is HEAVY. Used that type hose a lot in the winery cellar, moving between barrels - it should work very well for you, but when you want a more permanent solution you might investigate milk-run piping - clear or SS.
> 
> ...


Yes it is braided reinforced hose. A beekeeper gave it to me. He had used it for pumping honey and was getting rid of all of his equipment. Hopefully it will do what I need. If not, I will have to investigate other options. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

MapMan said:


> Under that uncapper (wow, that uncapper looks like brand new...) - is that a galvanized stock tank? You have it coated with something?
> 
> MM


Yes it is a galvanized stock tank. I cleaned it thoroughly and coated it with 2 coats of camcoat epoxy. It really glistens. Although, at this point I plan on putting some food grade plastic tubs under the uncapper rather than allowing it to fall into the tank. It would be ok to just use the tank now that it is coated but the way I'm doing it I think it will be easier. We'll see. When I get some more $$ maybe next year I'll get a wax spinner or cappings melter to go under the uncapper.

This will be my first year using an uncapper and sump w/ pump so I'm sure I'll need to work out some kinks in it but we'll give it a shot. Hopefully they are minor kinks.

The uncapper was basically reconditioned by the guy I bought it from around 3 years ago...Although when I bought it it was quite filthy.

I cleaned it up... and needed to do some work but mostly just needed to clean it up. I coated the entire uncapper with the camcoat epoxy and it did a really nice job of giving it a new look.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

NW IN Beekeeper said:


> Here's a Pic for clarity:
> 
> Migratory Cover


Thanks Jeff!


----------

